# Are there any Ev DIY in Auckland?



## El Rollo (Jul 8, 2008)

Go the blues!!! haha don't flame me, it seems every EV DIYer lives out of auckland. I'm keen to get something started out or to help someone out.

a total newbie keen to get off the oil rags!


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Gidday El Rollo! There are a few EV converters in Auckland. Two of which (who are members on here) are the users _Nick Smith_ in One Tree Hill, and _John_ in Pukekohe. There's also Ross who's previously converted a Fiat and now sells Zap electric trucks on trademe (here's one). I haven't heard from Nick Smith for a while though so I'm guessing he's flat out busy. The EV buzz is bigger than ever in Auckland so I expect the amount of EV'ers to grow now that gas is $2.18 a litre. Ev'ers all over NZ are having the time of their lives now that gas is so hilariously priced. It's a good time to start converting.


----------



## Tank (Aug 1, 2008)

Here is another Auckland based person with a keen interest in the world of EV. I am an Englishman who is over here until mid next year (possibly longer with this economic climate) and I am keen to get some EV conversion experience as I have plans of my own.

I have looked at alternative fuels for motorcycles and had my eye on the env hydrogen bike. Over the past 6 months, I have been swayed into going all electric. My plan as it is at the moment is to find a "for parts" Lotus Esprit S2 (A Belgian chap has done one already) and convert it.

I am very interested in assisting someone else in their project not only to get more EVs out and about but to get some experience to take back with me. Of course, if going back to the UK is sufficiently off-putting I might end up being a more permanent Auckland based EV enthusiast and ship my Lotus to New Zealand.

-Tank


----------



## Pagar (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi newbe here, but I am keen, willing and able, have a 72m2 workshop in Manurewa with heavy duty drill press, mig welder, air comp and heaps of junk. am looking to start a build on a daihatsu max over coming months. lokk forward to hearing from any other aucklanders willing to let me have a nosie under there hoods at what they have done / doing and pick brains. cheers
Stephen


----------



## E_power (Jun 3, 2008)

Auckland eh? Is that Albany or Alfriston? 
Yep, its a big sprawl if you start counting Pukekohe and Orewa.

It would be interesting to get an idea where everyone is generally located. If you could copy & paste the following list into your post and add your details it would help. Those that I have added from info in posts on this forum might want to edit the list if the details are not altogether correct.

Ben_nz - Ben - Green Bay
E_power - John - Papatoetoe
Pagar - Stephen - Manurewa?
? - Nick - One Tree Hill
? - John - Pukekohe
DCTECH - Scott - ?
Dinther - Paul - ?
locost_bryan - Bryan - ?
El Rollo - ? - ?
Karlos - ? - ?

One of the posters, Steve, from the Yahoo NZEVA Group tried to organise a regular meet (last weds of every month) at Galbraiths.
Looking at the list so far a venue further south might be better suited.


----------



## locost_bryan (Aug 18, 2008)

E_power said:


> locost_bryan - Bryan - ?


lurking newbie from Swanson 

Perhaps a garage tour?


----------



## les nz (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi El Rollo
I am progressing slowly on a Toyota Vitz conversion. Got the 96V kit from EVAmerica.Getting the motor adaptor plate done this week. But as I havent worked on a car for 20 years Im a bit slow and too busy at work. When ive made more progress would be happy for people to have look. Also interested in seeing anybody elses in Auckland.


----------



## E_power (Jun 3, 2008)

locost_bryan said:


> lurking newbie from Swanson
> 
> Perhaps a garage tour?


Cheers Bryan, the list is updated...

Ben_nz - Ben - Green Bay
E_power - John - Papatoetoe
locost_bryan - Bryan - Swanson
Pagar - Stephen - Manurewa?
? - Nick - One Tree Hill
? - John - Pukekohe
DCTECH - Scott - ?
Dinther - Paul - ?
El Rollo - ? - ?
Karlos - ? - ?



les nz said:


> Also interested in seeing anybody elses in Auckland.


Hi les nz,
Do I take it that you are in Auckland too?

John


----------



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

Also in Auckland, see http://carrott.org/blog


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

E_power said:


> Auckland eh? Is that Albany or Alfriston?
> Yep, its a big sprawl if you start counting Pukekohe and Orewa.
> 
> It would be interesting to get an idea where everyone is generally located. If you could copy & paste the following list into your post and add your details it would help. Those that I have added from info in posts on this forum might want to edit the list if the details are not altogether correct.
> ...


Hi all,
John of Pukekohe here. I'm converting a 93 Hyundai Accent sedan to an EV. The conversion has stalled for the last few months as the urgent has overtaken the important. I hope to get things moving again shortly.


----------



## les nz (Dec 11, 2007)

Ben_nz - Ben - Green Bay
E_power - John - Papatoetoe
Pagar - Stephen - Manurewa?
Nick Smith - Nick - One Tree Hill
John - John - Pukekohe
DCTECH - Scott - ?
Dinther - Paul - ?
locost_bryan - Bryan - ?
El Rollo - ? - ?
Karlos - ? - ?
Les nz - Les Mt Eden


----------



## E_power (Jun 3, 2008)

carrott said:


> Also in Auckland, see http://carrott.org/blog


Hi carrot,

Where in the big smoke are you? Are you converting both a Mini and a Saker?

Interesting to see the use of 3phase motors and inverters in both projects.


----------



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

E_power said:


> Are you converting both a Mini and a Saker?


The Mini is mine, the Saker is a friend's. You could almost argue the Saker isn't a conversion as this example never had a petrol motor installed. You will be able to see it at the NZ Speed Show in September. It should be finished, except it won't have the race spec battery.



E_power said:


> Interesting to see the use of 3phase motors and inverters in both projects.


For the race car, the water cooled motor seems to be necessary. For the Mini, well, the regen and a single speed gearbox did it for me.


----------



## DCTECH (Jul 27, 2008)

Updated my details, would be keen to meet up sometime.

Ben_nz - Ben - Green Bay
E_power - John - Papatoetoe
locost_bryan - Bryan - Swanson
Pagar - Stephen - Manurewa?
? - Nick - One Tree Hill
? - John - Pukekohe
DCTECH - Scott - Glen Eden
Dinther - Paul - ?
El Rollo - ? - ?
Karlos - ? - ?


----------



## locost_bryan (Aug 18, 2008)

carrott said:


> the Saker is a friend's. You could almost argue the Saker isn't a conversion as this example never had a petrol motor installed. You will be able to see it at the NZ Speed Show in September. It should be finished, except it won't have the race spec battery.
> 
> For the race car, the water cooled motor seems to be necessary.


Their website seems to have gone into stealth mode  - all the useful info has gone, and now there's just a photo (drool-worthy, mind!).


----------



## paulmo_on_tour (Aug 31, 2008)

*raises his hand..* 

Yepper, one more here, more of an "armchair" EV Fan, but have plans in the next year or so, to convert, well something. Would be interested in lending a hand from time to time. Not a spring chicken on custom projects, just new at EV stuff.

I have a 2000 Nissan March "Rumba" that I'd like to convert. But want to research, maybe help out and purchase most of the parts before I do the build. 

Liked what this guy did (http://www.electric-echo.com/) over in OZ. Gave me the idea for the "Electric Rumba" 

I'd be interested in any suggestions on books and research papers that would be good to get up to speed. 

I still have friends back in the states that can help me get books and stuff.

Cheers,

Paul Summers


----------



## carrott (Aug 19, 2008)

locost_bryan said:


> Their website seems to have gone into stealth mode  - all the useful info has gone, and now there's just a photo (drool-worthy, mind!).


You're probably looking in the wrong place.

That said, the marketing website will be ready to replace the "stealth" one in the next week or so.


----------



## Vastape (Dec 11, 2008)

Me - Aaron - London... (at the mo, back to pukekohe soon enough though!)

Anyone in orx doing any ac conversions? Anyone building their own DC controller?


----------



## rwt33 (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm doing an AC conversion in Napier which I've built the converter myself. I'm using a perm mag synchronous machine rather than induction but they're no too different (for those who know much about motor types) aside from some of the control aspects. Full torque/speed/position control. Peak bus voltage of 510 volts (LiFePO4 pack fullycharged)


----------



## Vastape (Dec 11, 2008)

Ahh the lovely napier - my favourite part of the north island! 

So if its perm mag then its a single phase AC then right? Mind if i ask a few questions? 

- How are you achieving the motor voltage, with a supply voltage of 510 volts? or transforming to a higher voltage after the mosfets/igbt's?

- Where did you get the motor from? What make/model etc?

- Would you be willing to share your design for the controller?

Thatll do, for now....


----------



## Vastape (Dec 11, 2008)

.... or i could read the thread below this one.... (eyes are for looking with!)


----------



## rwt33 (Dec 4, 2008)

The perm mag motor is 3 phase with sinusoidal EMF/currents. The battery voltage is 510v at full charge (but drops to about 400 at 90% charge and holds that till flat at 320v). The inverter is a standard 6 pulse inveter (Semikron SKiM pack) driven by a DSP plus all the analog interfaces for measuring output voltages/currents, encoder feedback etc. Very much the same setup for an induction motor
The controller hardware is all pretty standard ie no special tricks or anything but the software is quite involved. I have a full simulation platform in Matlab Simulink (with Plecs for the motor) for simulating the motor, all signals (voltages/currents/encoder) and digital controller. The controller code that runs in the dsp is derived from the simulation.


----------



## SteveWest (Apr 1, 2008)

Ben_nz - Ben - Green Bay
E_power - John - Papatoetoe
locost_bryan - Bryan - Swanson
Pagar - Stephen - Manurewa?
? - Nick - One Tree Hill
? - John - Pukekohe
DCTECH - Scott - Glen Eden
Dinther - Paul - ?
El Rollo - ? - ?
Karlos - ? - ?
carrott - Tom - Mt Wellington
SteveWest - Steve - Greenhithe

I'm also keen to meet up again. Weekends are best.


----------



## akitio_rob (Feb 23, 2009)

Then there's me too:

Akitio_Rob - I live DownTown; Have the conversion project(s) stored on the north shore at my (very understanding) mechanic's... am trying to get MOTAT to lend some of us their workshops too...! 

Looking for Help, advice, encouragement, or just plain enthusiasm. I'd be a complete electrical novice, but very keen. 

Robert Bell
Auckland Central
021 1066 560


----------

